
Formation of Benzene and Toluene from Acetylene-14C in the Avocado [pdf] - georgecmu
http://www.jbc.org/content/240/3/1042.full.pdf
======
autopoiesis
What is the context for this post?

~~~
brudgers
It "gratifies one's intellectual curiosity." That's the guideline for every
story on Hacker News...per the guidelines linked below.

~~~
autopoiesis
Err, I'm not sure that's an answer to the question I asked. I thought there
might be some context that might help me understand the paper, or any present
topicality...

~~~
brudgers
Arguably, the idea of avocados producing benzene and toluene has a bit of
timeless topicality because upon hearing it many people will think, "I never
really thought of that."

The article itself seems like the sort of thing that HN'ers might stumble upon
when surfing the internet and not thinking about Hacker News. I imagine that
stumbling upon the article reminded the person of Hacker News. Perhaps because
it is the sort of thing that makes Hacker News Hacker News.

